# The Official NarutoForums Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Tournament



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

*Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Tournament*
​
The day has finally arrived, my fellow combatants. The day has finally arrived to put all our preparation and training to the test and prove just who is the Pokeymans master around here! 
Welcome, participants and spectators, to the 1st official Naruto Forums Pokemon Diamond/Pearl tournament!!!

*Note:* If you've had a name change, please inform me in this thread so t hat we can avoid confusion.

*Rules:* 

* Lvl 50 or 100 (Wi-Fi does this automatically so no need to worry)
* No clones allowed (as in, two of the same Poke)
* Hold items are allowed but no duplicates! You can't have two Leftovers, for example. 
* OHKO moves (Fissure, Sheer Cold, etc) are banned
* Double Team and Minimize are banned
* Thunderdome-style finale/ single elimination
* Participants will be responsible for scheduling their matches within 24-48 hours of the scheduled round. Failure to participate with the agreed upon match will result in a forfeit.

*The following Pokemon are NOT allowed:*

Mewtwo
Mew
Wobbafett
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Dialga
Palkia
Giranta
Groundon
Kyogre
Rayquaza
Darkai
Wynaut
Regigigas
Deoxys
Arceus

*Official Tournament Match-Up Bracket Round 2+: *

*Final Results:*
Kitsune vs Alcazar
Winner: Alcazar

*Champion: Alcazar
Elite 4: Kitsune, Mecha Wolf, Duy Nguyen, Hero's Card *

*Semi-Final Results:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mecha Wolf vs Kitsune
Winner: Kitsune

Duy Nguyen vs Alcazar
Winner: Alcazar 



*Round 3 Results:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mecha Wolf vs Davee vs Hero's Card
Winner: Mecha Wolf

Duy Nguyen vs Skeets vs Reikai Demon
Winner: Duy Nguyen

Kitsune vs Shadow Blade vs Nico
Winner: 

Shinji vs 2Shea vs Alcazar 
Winner: Alcazar




*Round 2 Results:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Block A: *

Mecha Wolf vs Serp
Winner: Mecha Wolf

Davee vs Artificial Sunshine vs Sasuke_Uchiha
Winner: Davee

Countach vs Hero's Card
Winner: Hero's Card

*Block B: *

Duy Nguyen vs ~Kira Yamato~
Winner: Duy Nguyen

Skeets vs Dreikoo
Winner: Skeets

Mystictrunks vs ReikaiDemon vs Black Smoke
Winner: ReikaiDemon

*Block C:* 

Kitsune vs Kewlmyc 
Winner: Kitsune

Shadow Blade vs Ha-Ri
Winner: Shadow Blade

FoxStick vs Nico
Winner: Nico

*Block D:* 

Shinji vs Basye
Winner: Shinji

Alcazar vs Dynamic Dragon
Winner: Alcazar

2Shea vs Kagemizu
Winner: 2Shea




*Round 1 Results:*
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: _Block A_ 




Slumpy vs Mecha Wolf
Winner: Mecha Wolf 

Serp vs Sasugay
Winner: Serp by forfeit

Uchiha Fury vs Smackd 
Winner: 

mew42003 vs Hiyatsu 
Winner: 

Gintoki vs Davee
Winner:

ANBUKage vs Crazymtf
Winner:  

Hero's Card vs Yoshitsune
Winner:

Countach vs Shikamaru Uzumaki
Winner: Countach by lack of opponent ever showing up 




*Spoiler*: _Block B_ 




Duy Nguyen vs Mikuruki 
Winner: Duy Nguyen

~Kira Yamato~ vs Taichi
Winner: ~Kira Yamato~

TenshiOni vs Skeets
Winner: Skeets

Dreikoo vs syclo421
Winner: Dreikoo via no show

Dotaitos16z vs Mystictrunks
Winner: Mystuctrunks

ReikaiDemon vs Taciturnity
Winner:

GIR-Kun vs BlackSmoke 
Winner: BlackSmoke

Karin vs Alcazar 
Winner: Alcazar 




*Spoiler*: _Block C_ 




NaraShikamaru vs Kewlmyc 
Winner: Kewlmyc

Kitsune vs MushroomBoy
Winner: Kitsune via forfeit 

VaporOfTheStars vs J
Winner: 

Linkaro 2.0 vs Shadow Blade
Winner: Shadow Blade

Ha-ri vs ATES 
Winner: 

O-Ren vs Fox Stick 
Winner: FoxStick

Nico vs Rocklee1234
Winner: Nico

Artificial_Sunshine vs Ritzbitz8 
Winner:




*Spoiler*: _Block D_ 




Shinji vs OniTasku 
Winner: Shinji

Basye vs TypeZERO
Winner: Basye

Slimscane vs Silent Storm 
Winner: Silent Storm

Blind Itachi vs Dynamic Dragon
Winner: Dynamic Dragon

2Shea vs Hagi
Winner: 2Shea

Pibrebaut vs Jiraiya12345
Winner:

Sir. Cruz vs Hyde 
Winner:

Kagemizu vs ChickenNoodleSoupxD
Winner: Kagemizu via forfeit






-------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, this is the place for discussion and information. Please post the results of all matches here. 

If you're having problems contacting your opponent, know that they have up to 24 hours to respond. Matches can take place up to 48 hours of their scheduled time if personal reasons cause delay. If an opponent has failed to contact you within 24 hours as of this post then they are disqualified. 

Please inform me via THIS THREAD of all tournament updates.


And with all that said.............

*BATTORU!!!!!*

The first ever Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Tournament is officially underway.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 22, 2007)

yes I cant find my opponent TypeZERO username I even checked


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

*Round:* 1st

*Block*: A

*Matchup:* Mecha Wolf vs. Stumpy

*Winner:* *Mecha Wolf*

*Additional Note:* I have asked him to PM your and Kira confirming the result. He had responded saying he has done so.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

basye said:


> yes I cant find my opponent TypeZERO username I even checked


Check the name change thread. It's possible he changed his name.


			
				MechaWolf said:
			
		

> Round: 1st
> 
> Matchup: Mecha Wolf vs. Stumpy
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just recently got his PM. 

Going to update the 1st post now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

I have sent Yoshitsune my PM. Currently awaiting answer.


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2007)

so i guess its me next ey


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni you got Block B and Block C mixed up.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> TenshiOni you got Block B and Block C mixed up.


Thanks. Fixed that.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 22, 2007)

I made a speical kind Tournament tree so it could be used as an update tree for the tournament. By this I mean it will display the winners of a match showing them how far they are in the tournament, I made one for each block.

Want to use it. I can constantly update it if you like.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

^Sounds awesome. Let's see it.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, I will post the first block, hold on a minute.


*Spoiler*: _Block A_ 









Red means the winner advances


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

*Round:* 1st

*Block*: C

*Matchup:* Kitsune vs. MushroomBoy

*Winner:* Kitsune

*Additional Note:* Default win, I PMd MushroomBoy who said he forfeits.  Can forward PM for proof if required.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 22, 2007)

OK, I would update it when needed.

You mean this logo.



Credits go to 2Shea.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

My opponent syclo421 is not a member of the forums so i can't contact him so i post now to notify you that he probably won't show. (he was put into the tournament by word of another member)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol Kitsune x]

Congrats  ^__^ With the team we though of they better forfeit or suffer a slow death muahahaha. xD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 22, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: D

Matchup: Basye vs TypeZERO

Winner: Basye

Additional Note: I have asked him to PM your and Kira confirming the result. .


----------



## Pein (Jun 22, 2007)

yes and i just pm'ed him


----------



## Nico (Jun 22, 2007)

Nico vs Rocklee1234

Winner: Nico


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Will update now.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: D

Matchup: 2Shea vs. Hagi

Winner: 2Shea

Additional Note: Winner by default. Hagi has decided not to participate. PMed confiming so, will forward as proof, and asked him to PM Tenshi and Kira aswell.
-------------

I will also be updating the main bracket, and Tenshi I can get you a big version of the logo w/ a transparent background if needed.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

^That would be appreciated.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

*Round: *1st

*Block:* B

*Matchup*: Karin vs. Alcazar

*Winner:* Alcazar


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

Sent Linkaro a PM, waiting for reply


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is the large, transparent, Tournament logo:


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

^Thanks, 2Shea.

And so skeets utterly destroys me. 

Updating.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm still waiting for BlackSmoke to respond to my request for a match at 8PM EST. I might have other problems. Such as the forum errors and my power keeps randomly failing. It's happened twice now. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Davee (Jun 22, 2007)

I PM'd Gintoki, waiting for a response.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: C

Matchup: Linkaro 2.0 vs. Shadow Blade

Winner: Shadow Blade


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jun 22, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: C

Match-up: NaraShikamaru vs Kewlmyc

Winner: Kewlmyc

Note: Kewlmyc has went through by default as I have pulled out of the match. I sorta forgot about the tournament and haven't really been interested in playing Diamond lately so my Pokemon are still lower leveled.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 22, 2007)

NaraShikamaru said:


> Round: 1st
> 
> Block: C
> 
> ...



Thanks, I was just about to post the same thing.


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey, are we supposed to do best 2 out of three? or just one battle?
If it is just one battle then ... 8( the following is the result 

Mystictrunks VS. Dotaitos16z
Winner:Mystictrunks


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 22, 2007)

*sigh* i thought this started in monday... lol... well. i'll fight DD when he's ready...
You can use my msn to contact me... the forums are really bad...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> Hey, are we supposed to do best 2 out of three? or just one battle?
> If it is just one battle then ... 8( the following is the result
> 
> Mystictrunks VS. Dotaitos16z
> Winner:Mystictrunks



Single elimination. So one battle only.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 22, 2007)

BI, hi there 8)
im ready when u are, please go here so we can chat


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 22, 2007)

Duy Nguyen vs. Miruki

Winner: Duy

GG to Miruki by the way.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 22, 2007)

block D: blind Itachi vs DD
winner: DD


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

Got my match in 17 mins wish me luck. I have butterflies in my stomach.


----------



## foxStick (Jun 22, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: C

Matchup: foxStick vs. O-Ren

Winner: foxStick

Additional Note: Default win.  I have been informed he lost his DS and cannot participate.  I have requested that he post confirmation in this thread, and can forward PM to Kira.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

How long till you auto win been 20 mins and my opponent has not shown up for a match he setted the time for >.>


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

^He has until 24 hours as of the 1st post...unless personal reasons get in the way and then he has 48 hours to set-up the re-match within that time.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 22, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> How long till you auto win been 20 mins and my opponent has not shown up for a match he setted the time for >.>


I had a power outage. I need to restart. I used the wrong team.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 22, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> How long till you auto win been 20 mins and my opponent has not shown up for a match he setted the time for >.>


I had a power outage. I need to restart. I used the wrong team.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol 500 error 
Well B Block 
Gir-Kun Vs BlackSmoke
winner 
Me of course he will send u a confirmation pm or whatever


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 22, 2007)

I lost but I forgot that my brother's Cyndaquill was still in my team after I traded him for it.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

Itachi wanna battle? mono battle ?
till you drop? Roll battle, roll battle MEDABOOOOOTS....
Er yeah check to see if my friend code is still the same in ur pal thingy cuz i got a new ds jus make sure k 
Ill battle ya!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 22, 2007)

*Round:* 1st

*Block*: D

*Matchup:* Shinji vs OniTasku

*Winner:* *Shinji*


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 22, 2007)

has any heard from ChickenNoodleSoupXD? I been waiting since 5 this morning


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 23, 2007)

wait. tomorrow is round 2. what about those who haven't completed round 1 like my next opponents?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 23, 2007)

*Round:* 1st

*Block* D Block

*Match Up* Kagemizu vs ChickenNoodleSoupXD

*Winner* Kagemizu (due to forfeit)


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 23, 2007)

*Round:* 1st

*Block* C Block

*Match Up* Ha-ri vs ATES 

*Winner* N/A

Still haven't been able to contact him.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 23, 2007)

the only thing you can do is search for his name and sned him a PM. if by tomorrow he doesn't answer, the victory is yours


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Jun 23, 2007)

No word of Hyde for me D:

Kagemizu and I are up next?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

This is strange. >.< Kira hasn't been online all week. Hope nothing bad happened.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

^Yea I noticed too :/ Hopefully is nothing.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

Block A is really slacking.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, unless I hear anything, Block A will mostly be all disqualified. o.o

If that happens, we may have to mix up the tournament, guys. Re-do the brackets using the surviving competitors to make it fair.


----------



## Davee (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, there is no response from my opponent--Gintoki.

Gintoki - Last Activity: 06-16-2007 03:52 PM
o.o


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

I say just start a new Tourney. Half of the people are not even here or don't care. Have a sign up sheet for a tourney that starts in a week, so you'll know that people who sign up will actually be there.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

^I don't think an entirely new tournament is in order just yet but we may hold the 2nd official tournament earlier than planned because of this.

Because I didn't expect Kira to no show, I made the mistake of not bothering to send PMs to all participants at least 3 days before the tournament.

Rest assured this won't happen with the second official tourney.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with Mecha.

I had a feeling most people would not compete in the tournament.

Block A is pratcially dead, some other blocks are lacking aswell, not alot of people have posted in this thread, most have forgotten or don't care and some dropped out.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm still contacting Yoshi... We haven't able to get on a agreement. Mostly due to personal reasons both his and mines but I expect our battle today.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I agree with Mecha.
> 
> I had a feeling most people would not compete in the tournament.
> 
> Block A is pratcially dead, some other blocks are lacking aswell, not alot of people have posted in this thread, most have forgotten or don't care and some dropped out.


What's wrong with simply re-organizing the brackets for the remaining people? It would be fair, no?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

I did not say anything was wrong with it?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> What's wrong with simply re-organizing the brackets for the remaining people? It would be fair, no?


I agree with u


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2007)

I think we should continue like any normal tournament would. Deal with the dropouts by just counting them as losses, and let the remaining people move on. The ones left are the ones whom would have moved on anyway. Besides this 2nd & 3 round will weed out any last dropouts.

A Block was hit the hardest, but I think we can cope and just continue on and finish out the tourney.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

^Re-organization is definitely in order though since it's now become incredibly likely Mecha will make it to the Elite 4 as all he needs to do is win 1 more match.


----------



## Nico (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine vs Ritzbitz8 

Who will be my opponent. o_O;


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 23, 2007)

block A is very empty :|


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

*Round:* 1st

*Block:* D

*Matchup:* Silent Storm vs. slimscane
*Winner:* Silent Storm



> ^Re-organization is definitely in order though since it's now become incredibly likely Mecha will make it to the Elite 4 as all he needs to do is win 1 more match.



Well if thats the case, are you going to redo who fights who so everyone fights a new person with the exception of of redoing Block A.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Even though it is technically time for day 2 of the tournament please hold off on the matches because they most likely won't be your next opponents. 

After I hear from a few people (Yoshitsune vs Hero's Card, for one) I'm going to completely re-do the brackets via random drawing using the remaining competitors.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

So you are going to redo the brackets.

Thats cool, considering the fact that I had to face Dynamic Dragon next round X_X.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

I guess a redo will be cool too.

*Crosses finger hoping not to get Duy*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

As it is, we have 15 people ready to advance. With the winner of Yoshi vs Hero that'll be 16 but we're still forgetting all the others that are still waiting on their opponents. 

(Speaking of which, to all people who have no heard from their opponents in the last 24 hours and still wish to participate in the tournament, please speak up. Your opponent is disqualified.) 

I realize that's not enough for a good tournament set-up, though. So we're going to need at least 24 people so that we can break this down into 3 brackets of 8. And then the final 3 people will have to fight best of 2 out of 3 matches or something to determine the Champion.

We'll worry about the Elite 4 after the fact.

This may require some people to rejoin the tournament if we can't reach 24, though.

Blind Itachi, me, and a few others may have a second chance if we need to.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Um, my opponent is still missing, does that mean I've won? (Or do I verse someone else?)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, would be it be a pain if I drop out.

I would still do an update tournament tree, its just that I have lost the battling feel.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

There'd be no gain in you dropping out, though. I mean, we're not going to have 16 either way unless even more people drop. We're going to have to aim for 24 people left and simply re-do the brackets. 

Of course, if you really don't feel like going on, that's fine. No one's forcing you to compete.

And yeah, you win your match, Artificial_Sunshine.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, I will drop out.

But is it alright if I still do an update tournament tree.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 23, 2007)

OK, I will drop out.

But is it alright if I still do an update tournament tree.


----------



## Davee (Jun 23, 2007)

I still want in!


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: A

Matchup: The Serp vs. sasugay

Winner: The Serp( by default)


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey, could I help fill up a spot? My battle with Mystictrunks was pretty close. I dare say that I could put up a good fight, and I've got more teams that I want to try.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> This may require some people to rejoin the tournament if we can't reach 24, though.
> 
> Blind Itachi, me, and a few others may have a second chance if we need to.



I don't think this should happen just so that the turney will have the correct number of participants....you lost fair and square and it's not fair to get a second chance just cause some (a lot)  people didn't show...if you're not gonna scratch the whole turney and start again then like we'll uphold the winner's privilage to participate to the "configured" turney we should do the same with the losers....it's better to have you draw some lucky people to advance a round without battling than reentering people who lost fair and square cause if the lucky ones don't deserve to advance a round they'll surely lose the next thus not contaminating the e4 and if they deserve to win then no harm is done.

@skeets: you lucked out ....i'll see ya at the finals


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Devin XD whats up


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

@Dreikoo: How did I luck out? Cause I don't have to battle you?if that's the case you got it all wrong.It was YOU who lucked out,thank you very much....


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

my opponent has not made a post in 10 days


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't think this should happen just so that the turney will have the correct number of participants....you lost fair and square and it's not fair to get a second chance just cause some (a lot)  people didn't show...if you're not gonna scratch the whole turney and start again then like we'll uphold the winner's privilage to participate to the "configured" turney we should do the same with the losers....it's better to have you draw some lucky people to advance a round without battling than reentering people who lost fair and square cause if the lucky ones don't deserve to advance a round they'll surely lose the next thus not contaminating the e4 and if they deserve to win then no harm is done.
> 
> @skeets: you lucked out ....i'll see ya at the finals


Whoa, whoa, whoa. I'm not suggesting this just to get a second chance. I know I lost and I'm perfectly fine with that. 

But I don't agree with "drawing some lucky people." That scenario only leaves us with unhappy people and it's not fair to those who prepared hard for the tournament. 

And what's with the "contaminating of the Elite 4" and they'll "surely lose." Stop talking like an elitist.

Look, we have over 16 people remaining. 

Some suggestions as to how to approach the rest of the tournament are welcomed. And no, I will not simply eliminate people for the sake of having 16.


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. I'm not suggesting this just to get a second chance. I know I lost and I'm perfectly fine with that.
> 
> But I don't agree with "drawing some lucky people." That scenario only leaves us with unhappy people and it's not fair to those who prepared hard for the tournament.
> 
> ...



i say wait another day and disqualify anyone who has yet to battle. if that means that someone gets an automatic E4 title then so be it.  Thats just life


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

We need 4 people left and we can do the 24 thing. 

One of those 4 will be either Hero or Yoshitsune.

So if 3 more winners can step forward it's easy.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Countach said:


> i say wait another day and disqualify anyone who has yet to battle. if that means that someone gets an automatic E4 title then so be it.  Thats just life


No, I don't think it's fair to the Block B people to have to face one extra opponent than Block A people. It makes more sense to simply re-do the brackets.


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> We need 4 people left and we can do the 24 thing.
> 
> One of those 4 will be either Hero or Yoshitsune.
> 
> So if 3 more winners can step forward it's easy.



i'll take a win since the kid hasn't been here for 10 days


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa. I'm not suggesting this just to get a second chance. I know I lost and I'm perfectly fine with that.
> 
> But I don't agree with "drawing some lucky people." That scenario only leaves us with unhappy people and it's not fair to those who prepared hard for the tournament.
> 
> ...



First of all this wasn't aimed at you personally but rather all "candidates: for the unfair second chance .

Secondly...why is elitist to think that if one of those lucky drawn people to advance without battling does not worth advancing it he'll lose on the next round with opponents surely harder than those who he would fight on the previous round? I don't get it. And the contaminating part was about having someone who is weak be a part of the e4.

And lastly i do not want you to cut people. If you can, accept new entries if you can't allow some people to progress without battling(if they were gonna lose and wouldn't progress then they'll surely lose the next round and if they would have won then no harm done)... just do not give people who lost fair and square a second chance. That's all.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Already counted you in the 20.

Oh, and it seems Kira posted recently. So he or Taichi may be winner #22.


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> No, I don't think it's fair to the Block B people to have to face one extra opponent than Block A people. It makes more sense to simply re-do the brackets.



life's not fair in general.  the fact is this is how kira made the brackets.  And your arguments about free victories can be made just by saying that a really good player got lucky and gets to face 4 noobs on his way to the championship


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2007)

OMG! It's June!?! Oh fuck, my clocks are all off, I'm still stuck in May!  Uhh...Well, I just PMed my opponent five minutes ago, what's the deadline?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2007)

Well lets just see if we can get some results from these groups of Hero v. Yoshi, and Kira v. Taichi.

All the people whom dropped out etc. were indeed "n00bs" and most likely wouldn't have kept the people remaining from advancing to the point they will anwyay... There is a clear group of good players here whom would have went a long way no matter what.

But just remember everyone, its  just a tournament, a POKEMON tournament lol, and in the end this is all just for fun.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Shea, fun  
this has far exceeded the realm of fun  this is WAR!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> First of all this wasn't aimed at you personally but rather all "candidates: for the unfair second chance .
> 
> Secondly...why is elitist to think that if one of those lucky drawn people to advance without battling does not worth advancing it he'll lose on the next round with opponents surely harder than those who he would fight on the previous round? I don't get it.


You're assuming that the matches weren't close or anything though. Just because someone lost doesn't mean they necessary "they're unworthy" or that they'll "contaminate the Elite 4." It's possible that they lost by one Pokemon, is it not? 

Contrary to popular belief, Pokemon DOES involve a certain amount of luck. Some people lose entire matches solely due to missing moves or an abundance of critical hits on the opponent's side. Not everyone uses 100% accurate moves and for good reason on some Pokemon (Megahorn on Heracross, Stone Edge on Rhyperior, etc.). And if someone uses Sandstorm, certain Pokemon can take advantage of that and totally turn the tide of battle due to Sand Veil (I'm looking at you, Garchomp).

And not everyone's of the same skill level here so it's not correct to say someone's 1st match would surely be easier than their 2nd match. Pokemon IS a situational game, after all. With near 50 different commonly used Pokemon, teams ARE different and some teams are just better suited for other teams than others. It's too hard to counter everything in this game. 



> And the contaminating part was about having someone who is weak be a part of the e4.


And what, because they lose one match they're "weak"? Like I just explained, they simply could've been up against an opponent that happened to have Pokemon perfect for countering their team. 



> And lastly i do not want you to cut people. If you can, accept new entries if you can't allow some people to progress without battling(if they were gonna lose and wouldn't progress then they'll surely lose the next round and if they would have won then no harm done)... just do not give people who lost fair and square a second chance. That's all.


It doesn't look like we'll have to worry too much, fortunately. 

If Kira fights Taichi and Hero fights Yoshi we'll just need 2 people to step forward. 2 people already in the tournament with no show opponents, that is.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> OMG! It's June!?! Oh fuck, my clocks are all off, I'm still stuck in May!  Uhh...Well, I just PMed my opponent five minutes ago, what's the deadline?


You're fine. If your opponent doesn't contact you within 24 hours he/she is disqualified. 

Hopefully we won't have to wait that long, though.

This is perfect. Now we have 23.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You're fine. If your opponent doesn't contact you within 24 hours he/she is disqualified.
> 
> Hopefully we won't have to wait that long, though.
> 
> This is perfect. Now we have 23.


Is that 24 hours from now(from when I PM'ed Taciturnity), or 24 hours from when the first round started(11-ish o' clock last night)?


----------



## Davee (Jun 23, 2007)

I think setting up the tournament as double-elimination (W/L brackets) would be better.
I'm not sure about having it as block for the results are only based on winner for that block.
If we go on with the tournament with double-elimination, those who have lost have a chance to fight others who they would've won against and you can crown the Elite Four after the tournament is done.
By doing this, the ranking  would be more sound and the Elite Four would be who they should be.

I hope the way I wrote it made sense.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Is that 24 hours from now(from when I PM'ed Taciturnity), or 24 hours from when the first round started(11-ish o' clock last night)?


From the PM. 

But he may just be eliminated cuz his account says he hasn't signed on since the morning of the 21st.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You're assuming that the matches weren't close or anything though. Just because someone lost doesn't mean they necessary "they're unworthy" or that they'll "contaminate the Elite 4." It's possible that they lost by one Pokemon, is it not?
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, Pokemon DOES involve a certain amount of luck. Some people lose entire matches solely due to missing moves or an abundance of critical hits on the opponent's side. Not everyone uses 100% accurate moves and for good reason on some Pokemon (Megahorn on Heracross, Stone Edge on Rhyperior, etc.). And if someone uses Sandstorm, certain Pokemon can take advantage of that and totally turn the tide of battle due to Sand Veil (I'm looking at you, Garchomp).
> 
> ...



While all you say does apply...there's still more of a chance of what i'm describing to be true. Not ALL losers will lose with just one pokemon left on their opponent...most would lose with 6 pokemon left in their opponent with the exception of block B actually...and no they're not worthless in general...but losing just one match and wining just ONE match is all it's gonna take for us to decide who the champion (the best out of us all) is thus i believe it can also be a way to decide less important stuff...like who are the objectively weaker people.

And luck is everywhere and in everything...just cause your opponent lucked out it doesn't mean he'd lose the match without the freezing or the critical.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> From the PM.
> 
> But he may just be eliminated cuz his account says he hasn't signed on since the morning of the 21st.


 Really? Aww....Man, I was hoping to have at least one wi-fi battle experience at all, plus as a rookie, it feels suckage to win on default <.< I am so gonna get killed in the second round ;.;


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> While all you say does apply...there's still more of a chance of what i'm describing to be true. Not ALL losers will lose with just one pokemon left on their opponent...most would lose with 6 pokemon left in their opponent with the exception of block B actually...and no they're not worthless in general...but losing just one match and wining just ONE match is all it's gonna take for us to decide who the champion (the best out of us all) is thus i believe it can also be a way to decide less important stuff...like who are the objectively weaker people.


Well, no shit there's a chance what you're describing is true. Because statistically it would make sense that some were totally destroyed while others barely lost. 

And no, it's not, imo, a good way to decide the objectively weaker people. It's called making a generalization and sounding like an elitist while doing it. 


> And luck is everywhere and in everything...just cause your opponent lucked out it doesn't mean he'd lose the match without the freezing or the critical.


Of course not. I'm just pointing out examples to explain it's wrong to simply classify ANYONE as weak just because they lost their match when you didn't witness the match for yourself and don't know EXACTLY how EVERYTHING went down.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Really? Aww....Man, I was hoping to have at least one wi-fi battle experience at all, plus as a rookie, it feels suckage to win on default <.< I am so gonna get killed in the second round ;.;


Which is why I support re-doing the brackets to have everyone left back at an equal number of opponents to win.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Which is why I support re-doing the brackets to have everyone left back at an equal number of opponents to win.



At this point in the tourney I have to really argue against this plan.  I'm happy with my underdog bracket the way it is, so please just leave things be.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

A new proposition: 

If we leave the brackets as is, some people in their respective brackets don't have a match scheduled until tomorrow because they need to wait until the result of another match (not talking about Round 1 matches) to see their next opponent.

What if we take those people and simply assign them to other people with the same problem?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2007)

I think, as of now we should just move on according as planned.

As I stated, the people whom dropped out would have lost their matches anyway (I know it's alot to assume, but there are a clear set of elite members in each bracket who would have advanced to certain points).

Its no harm no foul, I say continue how it is, let these last first round people report in. Then we move on to the next round, holding the battles and advancing whoever needs to be advanced.

The fact is, the tournament should have been organized better, but its too late now to change things as it is in fact already going on.

So I say we just do it better next time, and finish up this one the way it's going now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

> And no, it's not, imo, a good way to decide the objectively weaker people. It's called making a generalization and sounding like an elitist while doing it.



Well then the same applies to the winner too...will you not recognize the champion as the best one too because it would be a generalization (he's not the best one he may have lucked out on his final match or his opponent may had the flue or made a wrong move or or or)?There's no way to know ABSOLUTELY everything about the matches thus we let the results to guide us.  Or do you recognize the best but not the worst so you will not sound "elitist" ? I'm not a hypocrite (i'm not saying you are) so if i recognize the winners as the best i'll also recognize the losers as worst and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. (expect the PFFFFTpolitical correctness) 




TenshiOni said:


> A new proposition:
> 
> If we leave the brackets as is, some people in their respective brackets don't have a match scheduled until tomorrow because they need to wait until the result of another match (not talking about Round 1 matches) to see their next opponent.
> 
> What if we take those people and simply assign them to other people with the same problem?



Yes that sounds ok.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, I've decided I'll wait for Kira's ultimate decision on this as he started the tournament in the 1st place. He's online now and is currently planning to battle Taichi before the day is over.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well then the same applies to the winner too...will you not recognize the champion as the best one too because it would be a generalization (he's not the best one he may have lucked out on his final match or his opponent may had the flue or made a wrong move or or or)?


Champion or not, no, of course I won't recognize him as the above all best. Like I explained, there is a certain amount of luck in Pokemon and there can never truly be one all-true unbeatable Pokemon Master. 

I'll acknowledge him, as someone with an extremely well-built team, a top tier pro battler, and lucky (the level of luck depending on his/her bracket). 



> There's no way to know ABSOLUTELY everything about the matches thus we let the results to guide us.  Or do you recognize the best but not the worst so you will not sound "elitist" ? I'm not a hypocrite (i'm not saying you are) so if i recognize the winners as the best i'll also recognize the losers as worst and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that. (expect the PFFFFTpolitical correctness)


See my answer above.

No, there's no way I recognize the losers as the worst because there are incidents as you very well know where people of equal skill level just didn't bring the appropriate Poke counters for the cannot-be-completely-predicted opponent team and/or lost due to bad luck.

You're classifying people that lose matches as the "worst" and people who win matches as "the best." It's unfair and dismissive to those who truly did lose by a hair and it is, in my view, a generalization.


----------



## Davee (Jun 23, 2007)

It has been over 24 hours since I PM'd Gintoki.  I guess I'm advancing?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

^Yup, you are. He hasn't even signed on in the last 6 days.

And as soon as Hero vs Yoshi and Kira vs Taichi is done, we have our 24 winners to work with.

And now I see that we have 5 A Block 1st round winners so this tournament may be still do-able if we simply pair off Kagemizu with Davee and Artificial Sunshine with Reikai Blade (or his opponent).


----------



## foxStick (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm ok with proceeding as planned.  I also want to throw out the idea of using this tournament as a sort of "seeding" system for the next one, though I'm not sure how well that'd work.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2007)

For Round Two, Block C, Kewlmyc and I are having some scheduling conflicts, but we will be battling (if not today then tomorrow).  Just wanted to state that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2007)

Kira *Defeats* Taichi


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

^Yeah, confirmed. Beat me pretty bad too. xD
My damn confuse rays didn't work! I was out of luck. ;_;


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 23, 2007)

Well my opponent still hasn't posted, and I haven't been able to contact him so I'm just going to assume I advance..


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And luck is everywhere and in everything...just cause your opponent lucked out it doesn't mean he'd lose the match without the freezing or the critical.



Lawl, my first pokemon was frozen during my match and I still won.



TenshiOni said:


> I'll acknowledge him, as someone with an extremely well-built team, a top tier pro battler, and lucky (the level of luck depending on his/her bracket).



Isn't that what a Pokemon Master/Champ is? A person who is skilled and knowledgeable enough to counter other crap and win in this current metagame. Dont be jealous of the soon to be champ. Also was bracket B the hardest?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Isn't that what a Pokemon Master/Champ is? *A person who is skilled and knowledgeable enough to counter other crap and win in this current metagame.*



Lol yes the champion should in theory be knowledgable about the current pokemon who are being used more commonly and should also have a decent amount of trained pokemon to switch between battles,  but you cant expect them just because he has this "Champion" title to know everyones team nor can you expect him to win every battle.



> Dont be jealous of the soon to be champ.



 Lol at this.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

Since the forum's going super slow can someone just add me on MSN and keep me posted on the situation?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

It's going great for me so I'll add you skeets. ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

So what's the plan now? Do I still battle Serp in the second round?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 23, 2007)

Waiting on Sir.Cruz and My scheduled match


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

^Did Sir.Cruz even show up?

I'll sort up the next stage of the tournament in a bit, guys. Though, I would love Kira's opinion on how to proceed.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm sure we're all anxious to get moving and find out what is going on. But everyone just needs to stay calm about it from now on lol.

Anyway, thanks for taking care of all of this stuff Tenshi, you've done it as well as anyone could haha.

Is Kira busy, it seems he must be with how absent he has been this whole time. Well I hope we can get it all worked out here and keep everyone happy.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Round: 2nd

Block: A

Matchup: Mecha Wolf vs. Serp

Winner: Mecha Wolf


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 23, 2007)

2Shea said:


> The fact is, the tournament should have been organized better, but its too late now to change things as it is in fact already going on.



I suggested Double Eliminations 10 million years ago with best 2/3 rounds per match, but nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 23, 2007)

sir.cruz hasn't shown up and hyde pm'd me because he thought it would be on pbr. so I don't if in defaulted again or what.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I suggested Double Eliminations 10 million years ago with best 2/3 rounds per match, but nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.



Haha well I definately agree with that for the next one


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 24, 2007)

Well I can't go to do the second round because I don't know who's my opponent :|


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Well I can't go to do the second round because I don't know who's my opponent :|


It's linkaro 2.0 isn't it? He's usually topic master in the NaruSaku FC


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

And the tournament continues!!!

The rest of the tournament will proceed as follows:

*Block A: *

Mecha Wolf vs Serp

Davee vs Artificial Sunshine vs Sasuke_Uchiha

Countach vs who ever the hell finally wins between Yoshi and Hero

*Block B: *

Duy Nguyen vs ~Kira Yamato~

Skeets vs Dreikoo

Mystictrunks vs ReikaiDemon vs Black Smoke

*Block C:* 

Kitsune vs Kewlmyc 

Shadow Blade vs Ha-Ri

FoxStick vs Nico

*Block D:* 

Shinji vs Basye

Alcazar vs Dynamic Dragon

2Shea vs Kagemizu

-------------------------------------------

As you guys see, some people have been moved around and there is a double elimination round in Block B. That's due to there just being an uneven amount of people left, sorry (and Block B being over-crowded as it is). 

Some people who normally would have had to wait an additional day to fight another match have simply been moved to other brackets to avoid that.

And as you guys can see, the brackets will now end with 3 survivors, so yes, double elimination in order the final 4. 

3-people matches will simply be decided by the person who wins the most  within a pre-decided upon by the group number of matches.

Questions/complaints?


----------



## slimscane (Jun 24, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha well I definately agree with that for the next one



When is that going to be? 

Silent bested me in both team selection, and general skill and knowledge, but next time I think I will do a little better.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

Uchiha Fury vs Smackd

Winner: Uchiha Fury(now know as Sasuke_uchiha)

Info: my opponent failede to respond to any pm i sent him


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

^Oh, good.

Going to change the  brackets a little now, then. Adding you to a Block A match against Davee and Artificial.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

so its 
Davee vs Artificial Sunshine then the winner v.s me?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

No, the three of you have to agree to a certain number of matches and simply see who wins the most of them. Double elimination.

Please PM them ASAP.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok will do


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Already posted this, but I guess Tenshi must have missed it.

Round: 2nd

Block: A

Matchup: Mecha Wolf vs. Serp

Winner: Mecha Wolf


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

Revised Bracket:

*Spoiler*: __ 





(excuse the quick job)




Just so we have a new updated one now 

*EDIT--*
Updated w/ Mecha's win.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Can Artificial_Sunshine still be in the tourney? I though anyone who hacks are banned automatically? (Note: We know she has a bunch of pokemons with moves that are unlearnable...)


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol close combat blissey


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 24, 2007)

Who in their right mind would hack a blissey to have close combat and expect not to be caught.

Seems rather dumb, the person derserved to get disqualified.

Stupid attemps at hacking are common with bad players these days.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

And she seem to be able to hack Abilities. Which might be undetectable and still give her major advantages.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 24, 2007)

Detecting hacked abilities is hard, but if you do your homework, it is easy ^^.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

You own, 2Shea.


Mecha Wolf said:


> Already posted this, but I guess Tenshi must have missed it.
> 
> Round: 2nd
> 
> ...


I didn't. 

Rather I ignored it because you went ahead with the match before I OK'd it. =/

But w/e, it turned out Serp was your opponent anyway, without change.



Mecha Wolf said:


> Can Artificial_Sunshine still be in the tourney? I though anyone who hacks are banned automatically? (Note: We know she has a bunch of pokemons with moves that are unlearnable...)


Well then, I advise her opponents to be on the look-out.

If she gives me any reason to suspect here, automatic disqualification.


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

That's true, it can be hard to detect for sure.  I guess an example would be . . . serene grace?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You own, 2Shea.
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> ...



So is there a need for a rematch between me and Serp? 

*To Sasuke_Uchiha and Davee. *If you see any pokemon using moves that they shouldn't have when fighting Artificial_Sunshine (especially Thunder and Blizzard). Report right away.

Here's a link to the D/P Pokedex on Serebii which will give you a list of moves that can be learn by each pokemon: 

My suggestion is to keep a record of the moves used by each of her pokemon and then go back and make sure they are learnable.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can Artificial_Sunshine still be in the tourney? I though anyone who hacks are banned automatically? (Note: We know she has a bunch of pokemons with moves that are unlearnable...)



You really think I'd be THAT stupid?  Seriously, I may have blond hair, but I'm not about to go get myself banned, dumb----.


How'about I just list the Pokemon I'm going to use, their attacks, and abilities (I must admit, that Groudon ability on a grass Pokemon is quite genius...)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> You really think I'd be THAT stupid?  Seriously, I may have blond hair, but I'm not about to go get myself banned, dumb----.
> 
> 
> How'about I just list the Pokemon I'm going to use, their attacks, and abilities (I must admit, that Groudon ability on a grass Pokemon is quite genius...)



I'm not worry about moves as much as your ability to change abilities, which are harder to detect.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 24, 2007)

ok, besides A_S and all. What's the idea with the new bracket? I mean 1 vs. 1... vs 1? And besides I don't even know Ha-Ri :|


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

^^^Just make sure you don't use anything like that for the tournament. 

And no Mecha, it's fine. You two obviously agreed to the match beforehand so it's as good as official for me.



Shadow Blade said:


> ok, besides A_S and all. What's the idea with the new bracket? I mean 1 vs. 1... vs 1?


Too many people. And I can distribute those 6 without giving one bracket more opponents than the others. 



> And besides I don't even know Ha-Ri :|


Ok.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

OK thats cool um davee and Artificial Sunshine um 4:00 EST is good for me

ok ill list the attack and weird and thanks for the web page


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

How'about 5? I'm in the Hamptons right now, and I'm going to the beach at 2....


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok 5 is good ok the battles go as followes

davee v Artificial Sunshine 

winner v me

both losers v each other

winner v 1st winner

winner of final match will update here and no lies if you lose you lose


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

As long as all 3 people agree with it, I'm fine.


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

so im confused cos when had our match before the arranged time, do we need a rematch


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Serp said:


> so im confused cos when had our match before the arranged time, do we need a rematch



No, he count it as official cause we both agreed.


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

oh ok


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok as long as davee agrees our match are scheduled for 5:00pm EST time or 2:00pm PST if need post here to change times u guys


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Tenshi is it time yet? I see Tach is on so i'm awaiting for your final confirmation so I can challenge him.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Tenshi is it time yet? I see Tach is on so i'm awaiting for your final confirmation so I can challenge him.



So you beat Yoshi, Hero?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Um no... we are dealing with that @_@;


----------



## Countach (Jun 24, 2007)

sleep

/_\


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

is very good


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

I agree with those times


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> No, the three of you have to agree to a certain number of matches and simply see who wins the most of them. Double elimination.
> 
> Please PM them ASAP.



That's not how Double Elims work. I may misunderstood your post, but this is how Double Elims goes...

Everyone starts in the middle of the bracket going through a simple tournament setup fighting in the "winners bracket" whoever loses in the winners bracket gets placed in the left side of the bracket known as the "losers bracket". There are specific ways on where to place the losers corrseponding to how far they have placed in the winners bracket, like the loser of winner's finals will 100% be in loser's final to get back to fight in grand finals. It's pretty much a double bracket setup where losers from winners bracket are placed accordingly to determine the champ of winners bracket and champ of losers bracket and at the end both champs will fight in grand finals to determine the tournament winner. Oh yea if you lose in winners finals you still have a chance in winning the whole tournament by advancing through losers bracket, however if you lose in losers bracket you lose entirely.

Tenshi what you're setting up there is a mini-Round Robin tournament within a tournament. I do not think that's a good idea at all, just let the tournament run as is and if there are complications in the finals we can deal with it later. Having a round robin or a double elims only in block B is worse than seeding top players so the tournament can be more interesting. If people are missing just set them as a Bye and let the other guy get a free win. If there ends up to be only 3 Elites, we can then have a round robin from all the 3rd place players in each blocks to to determine that lost slot.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

block: ???

alcazar vs DD

winner: alcazar

i dunno the block since its all mixed up x_D


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 24, 2007)

EDIT: DD beat me to it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

If we're going to do 3 vs. in the Block final. THere should be definite rules set up for it.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok i dunno about Artificial Sunshine if shes ok with 5


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

1st post of the creation of the online subforum


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> ok i dunno about Artificial Sunshine if shes ok with 5



Um, I'm not ready; maybe in another hour?

I just got back from 'teh beach' (Hamptons = love) and I need to change out of my bathing suit, wash off all the icky sand, and stuff...

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

really tomorrow better for me then  ok tomorrow at 12:00 EST is good or 1:00 really up till about 6 tomorrow is good for me


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh the wait~


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

srry because i got to go to dinner with my 80 yr old grandma


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 24, 2007)

Round: 2nd

Block: C

Matchup: Kitsune vs. Kewlmyc

Winner: Kitsune

Good Job, Kitsune.  Helped me find the weaknesses in my team.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

well tomorrow is our matchs thats ok right tenchi

o yeah i think there should be a reward for being the winner of the tournament should get a shiny or legendary pkmn or something  for being champ


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

Um, who do I verse again? And what's their FC?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

me and my fc is in my sig and Davee and his is 5144 9411 3562


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any idea where blacksmoke or mystictrunks are? I sent them a PM hours ago


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

nope them might just not be on


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> nope them might just not be on



So, do you wanna battle now? I'll go on wifi, I guess


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry give me a few minutes

I'm on now.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

Round: 2nd

Block: D

Matchup: 2Shea vs. Kagemizu

Winner: 2Shea

Great job man, keep at it and you can definitely be great


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 24, 2007)

gg man i lost like a legend tho, sleep lol


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

How do you make it non voice-chat?


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

X **


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh sorry umm push X
umm i think im lagging


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> How do you make it non voice-chat?



When in the lobby press X.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok u2 fight and winner face me tomorrow update me with a pm on winner


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

Uh no, you all need to battle today, so round 3 can begin tomorrow.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok then that fine ill fight the winner of there match when there done then winner will post here


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

FoxStick vs Nico

Winner:Nico

A good opponent.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

well u guys done yet


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm such a dumbass! I let myself get handed to by a Blissey, not realizing I had an Infernape alive!


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

I made lots of mistakes, too. Good battle. It was intense. I was sure you had the game.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

so who one


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

I won that one.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok ill be in the rm in about 30 sec


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

What the hell?

Okay . . . you rearranged your pokemon . . .

Okay sasuke what is going on?
This is the second time . . .
I'm sure I had both game even though you rearranged your pokemons.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

nah uwon i give ok heres the stats

AS v Davee v Sasuke_Uchiha

victor= Davee

DD a move i need
Davee ill cheer for you go to the finals o and 1st time my DS died


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Round: 2nd

Block: D

Matchup: Shinji vs. Basye

Winner: Shinji

my opponent purposely disconnected so he could change his pokemon tema after seeing what i had in my party, but i owned him both times


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

I did not! I disconected cause u were in a battle that wasnt me


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

You disconnected after you sent out your last pokemon, then went back on again with a different team


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

that was the first time I battled u I never even knew your team


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

^ROFL.........


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

o well i los davee u better make it to the finals


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

thats no funny u beat me so just win the whole thing ok


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Davee. When do you want to fight our 3rd round match? We can do it later tonight or 2morrow.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> That's not how Double Elims work. I may misunderstood your post, but this is how Double Elims goes...
> 
> Everyone starts in the middle of the bracket going through a simple tournament setup fighting in the "winners bracket" whoever loses in the winners bracket gets placed in the left side of the bracket known as the "losers bracket". There are specific ways on where to place the losers corrseponding to how far they have placed in the winners bracket, like the loser of winner's finals will 100% be in loser's final to get back to fight in grand finals. It's pretty much a double bracket setup where losers from winners bracket are placed accordingly to determine the champ of winners bracket and champ of losers bracket and at the end both champs will fight in grand finals to determine the tournament winner. Oh yea if you lose in winners finals you still have a chance in winning the whole tournament by advancing through losers bracket, however if you lose in losers bracket you lose entirely.
> 
> Tenshi what you're setting up there is a mini-Round Robin tournament within a tournament. I do not think that's a good idea at all, just let the tournament run as is and if there are complications in the finals we can deal with it later. Having a round robin or a double elims only in block B is worse than seeding top players so the tournament can be more interesting. If people are missing just set them as a Bye and let the other guy get a free win. If there ends up to be only 3 Elites, we can then have a round robin from all the 3rd place players in each blocks to to determine that lost slot.


I get your idea now and I like it but unfortunately I think it's too late to implement such a rule now that we're almost finished with round 2. The next tournament will be set up much better, I assure you. While this may still be official, think of it as the beta tournament, I guess. 

But eh...after Round 2, we'll have 12 people left. 3 per bracket.

Any suggestions on how to proceed within the brackets?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Any suggestions on how to proceed within the brackets?




Just like how the groups of 3 did within A and B block?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I get your idea now and I like it but unfortunately I think it's too late to implement such a rule now that we're almost finished with round 2. The next tournament will be set up much better, I assure you. While this may still be official, think of it as the beta tournament, I guess.
> 
> But eh...after Round 2, we'll have 12 people left. 3 per bracket.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to proceed within the brackets?



Here's an idea. Each person fight one match with each opponent. If you win 2 match, you of course move on by default. If you loose both match, you're out. If there is more than one competitor with one win and one loss, the winner will be the one that won the one match with the least # of their pokemon fainted.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm wondering, were the three legendaries from each game, Zapdos set, Entei set, Regi set and Mesprit set, allowed in the tournament? Also, when should the next tourny be? You know, so I have time to prepare.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> I'm wondering, were the three legendaries from each game, Zapdos set, Entei set, Regi set and Mesprit set, allowed in the tournament? Also, when should the next tourny be? You know, so I have time to prepare.



Yes they were allowed...and the second tourney could be on PBR....it would kick ass .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes they were allowed...and the second tourney could be on PBR....it would kick ass .



It should be PBR or DS Wifi so those of us who don't have a Wii can still participate.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 24, 2007)

I was wondering something. Will that game use your DS game's Friend code or it's own? I want to play but so does my brother. It would suck if I had to share  a friend code with him.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

I've watched a lot of PBR vids on youtube and what I want to know is...

...is there a way to battle WITHOUT showing all your Poke to your opponent before hand? I hate how you basically see each other's six and can then decide who to choose.

And are all the matches 4 vs 4 on 1-on-1? or can you play 6 Poke vs 6? 


2Shea said:


> Just like how the groups of 3 did within A and B block?


That's what I was thinking but I didn't want to proceed without general approval.


Mecha Wolf said:


> Here's an idea. Each person fight one match with each opponent. If you win 2 match, you of course move on by default. If you loose both match, you're out. If there is more than one competitor with one win and one loss, the winner will be the one that won the one match with the least # of their pokemon fainted.


Nice idea but I'm not sure about the "# of their pokemon fainted" part. If two people have 1 win and 1 loss they should just fight one more time.

But er...that's essentially what Sasuke_Uchiha, Davee, and Artificial did. xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Nice idea but I'm not sure about the "# of their pokemon fainted" part. If two people have 1 win and 1 loss they should just fight one more time.



Actually, the problem is that if there is more than one person with 1 win and 1 loss, it means all three have one win and one loss. Which also mean that they beat the person who beat the person that they loss to...so it's like starting from the beginning.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I've watched a lot of PBR vids on youtube and what I want to know is...
> 
> ...is there a way to battle WITHOUT showing all your Poke to your opponent before hand? I hate how you basically see each other's six and can then decide who to choose.
> 
> ...



On the FC mode i'm not sure you see the pokemon your opponent has but since you chose which pokemon to use in the battle ( or which to send first if it's a 6 on 6) it adds another dimension to the level of pokemon battling which really rocks IMO. (like pokemon stadium)

I'm sure though that on FC mode you can chose it either 3 on 3 (single) 4 on 4 (double) and 6 on 6. (both single and double)


----------



## Davee (Jun 24, 2007)

Get me 5 young teenagers with attitude!


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

ze fuk :shrooms


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 24, 2007)

so the only battles left are me and Ha-ri, Kira and Duy and Countach\Hero\Yoshi thing


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

Haha god, thats about the.. I don't even know lol. It is workable, albeit a bit complicated yes, but not now.

Ofcourse we can give out any suggestions for the next tourney, but as there was no real protest in proceeding w/ the 3 man finals for each block, then it seems the most logical way to go ahead and finish this one out. And focus any big planning on the next tournament.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> so the only battles left are me and Ha-ri, Kira and Duy and Countach\Hero\Yoshi thing



I PM'd Duy about our battle over 11 hours ago and still haven't gotten a reply from him. Actually I replied to his battle request and have yet to hear from him.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 24, 2007)

^Woopsies, I can get on right now if you're ready to battle.

*Edit:*

Duy vs. Kira

Block B

Winner: Duy

GG Kira, I still think Lati@s is shit broken.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2007)

Duy *Defeats* Kira

Wow...the match went down to the wire, but I made a few costly mistakes that forced me to make a comeback in the first place :sweat


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2007)

I, uh, guess I beat mystictrunks? Unless if he says otherwise. Our match was bogged down with errors, he won one, I got after a wi-fi error, but before it, he had two left(at least I think it was two, I got one of his two remaining pokemon to critical health I think), I had three, he claimed that he would be pretty much finished that round. Then he can't log on due to 50901 errors, I don't know how to call it. It sounds like Mystictrunks calls me the winner, I myself am confused @.@


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 25, 2007)

^Having him actually post here would be good.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Having him actually post here would be good.



Yea, my wifi is being a little puto so I can't log on anymore. I had 2 pokemon 1 had like 10 hp and the other was weak to the one he had out so he had it in the bag.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jun 25, 2007)

Round: 1st

Block: C

Matchup: Shadow Blade vs Ha-Ri

Winner: Shadow Blade


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

round 2

Dreikoo vs skeets

block b

winner : skeets.

GG skeets...i didn't expect that one to have both Ibeam and Tbolt ><


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Duy vs. Skeets...that is going to be mighty interesting.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

Well now that the next round is up which is basically to decide who will be the elite.

so I'll ask again how this is gonna work. How do you decide out of 3 people who advances?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 25, 2007)

Updated Bracket:

*Spoiler*: __ 









These last few people need to finish up their battles >< Or post some clear results lol.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

man Yoshi should at least come. Hero would've advanced to battling Countach :|


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea, my wifi is being a little puto so I can't log on anymore. I had 2 pokemon 1 had like 10 hp and the other was weak to the one he had out so he had it in the bag.


Well, I guess all that's left is a battle with blacksmoke, it's been a while since I pm'ed him for the match.


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2007)

yoshi should be dqed its been more then 48 hrs


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> yoshi should be dqed its been more then 48 hrs



I believe Tenshi said he would be after midnight.... and well it is so I guess he should be now.


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I believe Tenshi said he would be after midnight.... and well it is so I guess he should be now.




it just was not fair to poor hero's card, just waiting there in his house, not being able to go out and get drunk like the rest of us

god bless u hero


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 25, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Well, I guess all that's left is a battle with blacksmoke, it's been a while since I pm'ed him for the match.



Oh snap I forrgot about blacksmoke. I guess we can try to settle our match tommorow and we'll both battle BS. Sounds like a plan ?

forgot we had 48 hours >.>


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

if you do by pacific time, he has an hour. After that Count should battle Hero to finish the 2nd Round. Black Smoke is also not present.


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2007)

im going to sleep, i have work tomarrow


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Oh snap I forrgot about blacksmoke. I guess we can try to settle our match tommorow and we'll both battle BS. Sounds like a plan ?
> 
> forgot we had 48 hours >.>


Cool  Though, I don't know when I'll be available tomorrow.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Davee, what time do you want to battle? And is it Hero or Count who's the third person?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

good luck davee im rootin for u


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

Yoshi will probably get disqualified since 48 hours have passed. Count and Hero will battle and the winner will be one of your opponents, Mecha.

About my Block, Nico and Kitsune, I'm not gonna be home from 12:30 to 10:00 today so I won't be able to do our matches today. I will be available tomorrow. Though. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Davee, I see you online now. Let's get our battle over with.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 25, 2007)

Yoshi is disqualified. 
Feel free to fight Count, Hero.

And aside from that, we're still waiting on the results of the Mystictrunks-ReikaiDemon-Black Smoke three-way, right?

As for how we deal with the three-ways, here's the reminder: 

Two loses = auto out.

Winner is the person with the most wins after the pre-agreed upon number of matches total.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 25, 2007)

K thanks Tenshi. Btw How many days do we have for this battle? I'm sure we could battle now/today but just in case whats the deadline for it?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Round: 3rd

Block: A

Matchup: Mecha Wolf vs. Davee

Winner: Mecha Wolf

Additional Note: I still have to fight the winner of the Count/Hero Match.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

Man Mecha you are really into this XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Just doing what I have to man.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

lol I know, it's just cool to see you in an "all out attack mode". Who knows. Maybe we'll meet each other in round 4 ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> lol I know, it's just cool to see you in an "all out attack mode". Who knows. Maybe we'll meet each other in round 4 ^^



Yuh, but I gotta face Count or Hero first, both pretty good.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

no well then mecha im pullin for u and there right ur really serious about this


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

^ I just really like tourneys. I wish this one have had more participants though...


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah the next one should have a lot more and we should but a post in the part of the forums that have the name change list and that stuff and have people sign up there the next one should be in like 1 month i thing that enough time for a person to come up with a new team for the tournament


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> yeah the next one should have a lot more and we should but a post in the part of the forums that have the name change list and that stuff and have people sign up there the next one should be in like 1 month i thing that enough time for a person to come up with a new team for the tournament



You realize though that the tournament was open for 2 months right? People could come up with 3-5 different teams easily in that time.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Two weeks, or even one is a good time frame. People have short memory and many drop out if you make him months in advance...like what happened with this tourney.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yoshi is disqualified.
> Feel free to fight Count, Hero.
> 
> And aside from that, we're still waiting on the results of the Mystictrunks-ReikaiDemon-Black Smoke three-way, right?
> ...


As soon as I get in touch with mystictrunks or blacksmoke, hopefully <.<


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, Davee still isn't out, of course. He's got to fight Countach or Hero too. And then if he loses that one he's out.

In a 3-way, you gotta lose twice in the entire thing to be eliminated.

And it seems Black Smoke has dropped from the tournament. So it's only fair that Reikai and Mystictrunks duel again because he was under the notion (unless I'm wrong) that he could lose at least once and not be eliminated in his 3-way.

If Mystictrunks wins in the re-match, then another match must happen seeing as Reikai and Mystic will both be at 1 win, 1 loss.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2007)

So when do I battle again?

After the little round robin in my bracket right?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 26, 2007)

Tenshi I think you need to update the first page. If you can please


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2007)

^Done.

And Count and Hero really need to fight already. =/


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry tenshi. We were having problems yesterday connecting so we coulnt battle. I expect to battle him today... if he doesnt come up with his nonsense like he did yesterday >_>


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2007)

i get off work at 5ish so we can battle around 6:45 CST


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 26, 2007)

Match: Hero'sCard Vs Countach.

Winner : Hero'sCard

I believe Countach will post here shortly confirming it.

Edit: Actually idk if hes gona post... though I believe its not necesary...  I have SS's just in case.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Match: Hero'sCard Vs Countach.
> 
> Winner : Hero'sCard
> 
> I believe Countach will post here shortly confirming it.



I'll battle you later tonight then, Hero.


----------



## Countach (Jun 26, 2007)

im lost...............


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 26, 2007)

Sure thing Mecha.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 26, 2007)

Alright, we really need the results of Reikai vs Mystictrunks. Whoever reads this thread first, please PM the other. 

But as for everyone else not in Block B, please begin your 3-way matches for the final 4, already. 

This tournament is way behind schedule as it is.


----------



## Nico (Jun 26, 2007)

Nico vs Kitsune vs Shadow Blade

How will that 3 way be.

I'm waiting for Shadow Blade.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Hero and I had some connection issues. Mainly that we can't connect. We could connect with other people (both of us have tried) but not to each other. Will try again 2morrow.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 27, 2007)

I couldn't battle today because of problems I had no control of. I will be able to do that tomorrow but only either early morning or late night. -_-


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be available in the evening.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 27, 2007)

I doubt I could battle with Mechawolf today due to me fucking up my USB by accident. Though i'll try my best to fix it and be present for the battle within this day. If I cant fix it (I doubt I can fix it anyways.) then you may disqualify me ^^


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 27, 2007)

Just posting this for Alcazar & Shinji:

I'd like to get our matches underway sometime soon, I know the tournament is behind schedule, but if we could get our matches going it would be quite nice. Anyway, if either of you are wanting to go ahead, please PM me with whatever battle times you would like.

Thanks


----------



## jkingler (Jun 27, 2007)

So the tournament isn't concluding today, eh? 

I was just a bit excited to see that it was scheduled to end on my birthday, but it seems I cockteased myself when I assumed it would go as planned. XD


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 27, 2007)

Someone stomped my DS to pieces ;.;


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmm I got my Wi-fi working somehow  Tested it and I was able to connect perfectly to Shea  after 2 retries which compared to other times its good 

So it seems as I'm still in this xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

I can battle you in 20 minutes, Hero.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 27, 2007)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Someone stomped my DS to pieces ;.;


So are you dropping out of the tournament?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Hero, where are you?!


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2007)

Duy vs. Skeets

Block B

Winner: Duy

GG Skeets, that game was the most randomest game I've ever had. I mean come on...double frozen on me, quadruple Sing miss for you, and random crits the whole time.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah,buddy screw you and that Scarf!
GG Duy.I knew that bastard had a scarf,but I couldn't tell from the ice shard....


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 27, 2007)

Shadow Blade and Nico, just letting you both know that I'm around for the rest of the evening so let me know what you would like to do.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

So I'm guessing that Hero fixed his wifi but broke his internet?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol 100% in the spot Mecha. I'm sorry please disqualify me it seems my internet went to hell after I tried connecting the USB. I'm lucky there are 2 computers in my house >_> Though I cant use wi-fi in this one... (Dont ask.)
So yea Mecha you won x]


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol 100% in the spot Mecha. I'm sorry please disqualify me it seems my internet went to hell after I tried connecting the USB. I'm lucky there are 2 computers in my house >_> Though I cant use wi-fi in this one... (Dont ask.)
> So yea Mecha you won x]



Damn. I wish I could have fought you though. So since I beat Davee. Does that mean I await the Kitsune/Nico/Shadow matchup?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you beat Davee only once?

If so, you owe him another match because he would think that, because of Hero, he still had a shot in the tournament due to the 3-way. 

If he wins the re-match, then you fight again as you'll both be at 1 win, 1 loss. Winner of that advances.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, that's fine. Davee, when can you battle?


----------



## Nico (Jun 27, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Shadow Blade and Nico, just letting you both know that I'm around for the rest of the evening so let me know what you would like to do.



I'm waiting for Shadow Blade to log on..


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 28, 2007)

Nico said:


> I'm waiting for Shadow Blade to log on..



He said he'll be back around 10 pm PST.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Will there be a second tourney. I finally fixed my WiFi and I want to join SO bad!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Will there be a second tourney. I finally fixed my WiFi and I want to join SO bad!!



Yeah there'll be a bunch. And you can have wifi battles even outside the tourney...without the pressure of it . (although not as much fun as if there's noting to lose/win )


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome! Whats the prize for winning?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 28, 2007)

hey everyone got event pkmn


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Awesome! Whats the prize for winning?



You're the champton that people will fight if they get their gym badges and beat the e4 (which consists of tourny runner ups).


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry Nico work was a bitch .

I'm gonna battle you tomorrow at 12:00pm PST (which is 3:00 EST).


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're the champton that people will fight if they get their gym badges and beat the e4 (which consists of tourny runner ups).



Oh I see!! Thats so damn cool! Have you heard of Marriland? I wonder how he will do in this tourney if he joined..


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh I see!! Thats so damn cool! Have you heard of Marriland? I wonder how he will do in this tourney if he joined..



Haha, he'd get owned cause he's the biggest joke around


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh I see!! Thats so damn cool! Have you heard of Marriland? I wonder how he will do in this tourney if he joined..



That loser who posts youtube vids of him owning hacker noobs and their "uberfied" Arceus?


edit: shea covered it pretty well


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh is he that bad? Well he does have no life, just playing Pokemon all day..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh is he that bad? Well he does have no life, just playing Pokemon all day..



That doesn't mean he's good at it though . And from the vids he posted it's apparent he's nothing special. Everyone here has done something similar or even more impressive against un knowledgeable players with "good" pokemon which amounts to the value of a rusty counterfit penny .

(ninjask N Ttar stomping deoxys mew2 and weavile without Ttar dropping below 70% of Hp foor example ...sounds big and wow and holy shit and all but it amounts to nothing cause all those 3 pokes went down with one hit none of em had focus sash or anything....still fun though...god i love PBR  )


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh lol. He makes himself look so pro by saying he doesnt accept challenges and shat lol. He still makes me look like such a noob though lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Oh lol. He makes himself look so pro by saying he doesnt accept challenges and shat lol. He still makes me look like such a noob though lol.



Well compared to some noobs there are other noobs that are even noobier...i bet compared to you a 50 year old monk would be a huge noob and wouldn't even know that fire beats steel....that won't mean you're the god of pokemon though...hope you get my logic.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah I kinda get it.


----------



## VerdantVenus (Jun 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So are you dropping out of the tournament?


As if I have a choice ;.; That damned evil racist T.T


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha, he'd get owned cause he's the biggest joke around



So he is that bad.


----------



## Davee (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm dropping out.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Did someone say Marriland...lol
He'd get stomped by anyone here who has experience...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well compared to some noobs there are other noobs that are even noobier...i bet compared to you a 50 year old monk would be a huge noob and wouldn't even know that fire beats steel....that won't mean you're the god of pokemon though...hope you get my logic.



Whaaaattttttt.......??????


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay as it is: 

Block A: Mecha Wolf
Block B: Duy
Block C: Undecided
Block D: Um... Shea

God it's so unfortunate it went like that


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2007)

From what I heard Marriland stages those battles


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> From what I heard Marriland stages those battles



How pathetic if he does.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 28, 2007)

Round: 3rd

Block: C

Matchup: Shadow Blade vs. Nico

Winner: Shadow Blade

one match with Kitsune and I think we have our Elite Four


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2007)

Who's the winner of the Block B round robin?

So far I only beat Skeet who else am I fighting? Did Mystitrunks and Blacksmoke finish up their fight yet?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 29, 2007)

*Round*: 3rd

*Block*: D

*Matchup*: Shinji vs. Alcazar vs. 2Shea

*Winner*: Alcazar


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 29, 2007)

wait, you beat both Shea and Shinji? Very impressive


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 29, 2007)

Kitsune won against me. We had communication problems but still we had an advantage over me so it's only fair to let her go against Mecha. At least now I can use my team without fearing of revealing it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 29, 2007)

GG Shadow Blade.  :Rezno>_<

I've been informed that Nico has dropped out, and Shadow Blade and I agreed to have our match be the decisive one.  So I guess we have our final 4.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2007)

Can we get a full update on the brackets please?


----------



## Nico (Jun 29, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> GG Shadow Blade.  :Rezno>_<
> 
> I've been informed that Nico has dropped out, and Shadow Blade and I agreed to have our match be the decisive one.  So I guess we have our final 4.



Wait...

Me and Shadow Blade battled. He won so he fought you.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 29, 2007)

^So what, you still need to battle Kitsune? 

And yeah, so it seems we have at least 3 of our final 4. 

Sorry for not updating, guys. Been busy with friends and PBR. Updating the 1st page now.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

k sorry if im posting in the wrong area, but this whole thing has me a bit confused. Where can I challenge the first gym leader on NF?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 29, 2007)

Xipher said:


> k sorry if im posting in the wrong area, but this whole thing has me a bit confused. Where can I challenge the first gym leader on NF?



Each gym leader has their own thread (located in this section).  There are only about four gyms up at this point, but more are soon to come.  Challenge them in their respective threads.

@Nico, I sent you a PM.  Please reply.

Edit: So I guess our round robin is done.  I forwarded her PM to you TenshiOni.


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^So what, you still need to battle Kitsune?
> 
> And yeah, so it seems we have at least 3 of our final 4.
> 
> Sorry for not updating, guys. Been busy with friends and PBR. Updating the 1st page now.



Actually Mike.

It was Me vs Shadow Blade

Winner vs Kitsune

D:


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Nico said:


> Actually Mike.
> 
> It was Me vs Shadow Blade
> 
> ...



You still need to fight Kitsune. Each have to fight both opponents.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You still need to fight Kitsune. Each have to fight both opponents.



We tried to battle but had communication problems.  I was under the impression that Nico was gonna bow out, but I guess I was mistaken.  I'm up for another one, and sent a PM offering to do so.  Just let me know what needs to be done and I'll do it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 30, 2007)

Just have Kitsune against Mecha and Alakazar vs. Duy while I sulk :'(


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar or whomever this may concern...

I won't be able to battle from today on Saturday to Monday, because I am attending Anime Expo. If my absence is going to royally hold back the tourney and cause problems, I'll take full responsibility and drop out of the tourney if you guys wish.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Alcazar or whomever this may concern...
> 
> I won't be able to battle from today on Saturday to Monday, because I am attending Anime Expo. If my absence is going to royally hold back the tourney and cause problems, I'll take full responsibility and drop out of the tourney if you guys wish.



We're going slow anyway.  I don't think you should drop out, because it's obvious I'm going to beat you anyway!  XD  

Just in case in wasn't obvious I'm totally kidding


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You still need to fight Kitsune. Each have to fight both opponents.



I rather forfeit from the tournament then if I have to. To make this keep going. The new brackets were confusing from the start. T_T


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 30, 2007)

^Well, if Duy is going to be absent until Monday then I don't think you need to worry about slowing down the tournament. I have no intention of eliminating an Elite 4 member from the tournament now that he's gotten this far.

But here's the thing...Really, to make the 3-some match fair, Nico, you should've fought Shadow Blade yourself since it takes two loses to be eliminated. What you guys did was actually unfair to Kitsune cuz she had to fight one more match then everyone else in the tournament...which is something I was trying to avoid the entire time, thus the threesomes. 

But seeing as you all seemingly agreed to your matches...

It's up to Kitsune, really...seeing as she had to fight more matches than anyone else with the mindset that "If I lose this, I'm eliminated." 

I'm inclined to just give her the win since you all agreed to the set-up and she overcame it but her call.

And please, don't feel selfish by accepting your victory if you rather not do this again.


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> ^Well, if Duy is going to be absent until Monday then I don't think you need to worry about slowing down the tournament. I have no intention of eliminating an Elite 4 member from the tournament now that he's gotten this far.
> 
> But here's the thing...Really, to make the 3-some match fair, Nico, you should've fought Shadow Blade yourself since it takes two loses to be eliminated. What you guys did was actually unfair to Kitsune cuz she had to fight one more match then everyone else in the tournament...which is something I was trying to avoid the entire time, thus the threesomes.
> 
> ...


 

I did fought Shadow Blade...and I lost.


Kitsune fought 3 times? o_o;


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I think this has gotten rather confusing, lol.  Nico actually did fight Shadow Blade, so technically she and I should battle now.  I've offered and it's up to her to either take it or leave it.  She's indicated that she doesn't want to at this point, but seeing as how hard we've all worked I don't see why not.  I guess she has until Sunday to make a final decision.  Whatever the outcome, the Elite 4 wont be a sausage fest.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 30, 2007)

attention all challengers!!!!! in diamond and pearl
THOMAS 
3866 4582 8654
invite free battle single


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

^Lol? Why dont you post on the Normal D/P thread? ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> attention all challengers!!!!! in diamond and pearl
> THOMAS
> 3866 4582 8654
> invite free battle single



Sure. I'll battle you. We'll follow the forum rules. Lvl 100, 6 on 6, no ubers, no OHKO/DT/Mini, no duplicate items.


----------



## Nico (Jun 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah I think this has gotten rather confusing, lol.  Nico actually did fight Shadow Blade, so technically she and I should battle now.  I've offered and it's up to her to either take it or leave it.  She's indicated that she doesn't want to at this point, but seeing as how hard we've all worked I don't see why not.  I guess she has until Sunday to make a final decision.  Whatever the outcome, the Elite 4 wont be a sausage fest.



I'm just not in a battling mood. 

I battled Shadow Blade and lost and along with battling you and having your game froze. So instead of a second match. I forfeit that match then.

I'm sorry for any confusion. T_T


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sure. I'll battle you. We'll follow the forum rules. Lvl 100, 6 on 6, no ubers, no OHKO/DT/Mini, no duplicate items.


ok lets go right now. Im waiting. what is D/P Name


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> ok lets go right now. Im waiting



I am in the lobby. Did you add my FC? Cause I don't see you. 

EDIT: It doesn't matter the name. Just put anything.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 30, 2007)

Is your D/P Name Mecha Wolf?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> Is your D/P Name Mecha Wolf?



Doesnt' matter, just put anything. All that matters is getting the FC right.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 1, 2007)

aaah! I forgot about this! I guess I'm too late... T_T


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 2, 2007)

Now what?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

So I'm guessing it's Kitsune vs. Me?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 2, 2007)

And the tournament finally continues!

Mecha Wolf
Duy
Alcazar
Kitsune

You four are, without doubt, at least in first official Naruto Forums Elite 4. Congrats.

But now it's time to determine the champion. How we'll determine the final Elite 4 member will be decided later.

Block A finalist vs Block C finalist
Block B finalist vs Block D finalist

Mecha vs Kitsune
Duy vs Alcazar 

Let's determine our finalist sometime within the next year, ok?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Kitsune, let us get our battle on then.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2007)

Okay I'm back from Anime Expo and will send a PM to Alcazar soon regarding our match.

I already said it in the other thread, but what the hell I'll say it again...
*TRANSFORMERS THE MOVIE WAS FUCKEN AWESOME!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Matchup: Kitsune vs. Mecha Wolf

Winner: Kitsune

Additional Note: Kitsune finally broke through! Congrats!


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 3, 2007)

I would have loved to seen that battle..

GG to both of you, you're both diserving E4 members.

And congrats to Kit, looks like all our training together paid off ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

I am surprise that I wasn't totally annihilated. Kitsune did a total counter to my team. I now need a new strategy.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I am surprise that I wasn't totally annihilated. Kitsune did a total counter to my team. I now need a new strategy.



Great game Mecha!  Your Lucario had me very scared.  My heart was pounding that whole time!  =D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Great game Mecha!  Your Lucario had me very scared.  My heart was pounding that whole time!  =D



I'll tell you a secret Kit. *whispers* Lucario can't take a psychic from Starmie. *whispers*


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 3, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'll tell you a secret Kit. *whispers* Lucario can't take a psychic from Starmie. *whispers*



Hehe, my Starmie lacks hatered (psychic).  ^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 3, 2007)

congrats Kit. I wish I could see the fight too. Damn work. I wish I could've fought Mecha as well XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> congrats Kit. I wish I could see the fight too. Damn work. I wish I could've fought Mecha as well XD



Wish granted. Let us battle.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 3, 2007)

man i wish i could have taken part... but my comp stuffed up just before the tourny... damb tecnolgy can't be trusted


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 3, 2007)

Matchup: Duy Nguyen vs. Alcazar

Winner: Alcazar

Additional Note: GG Duy. That was the most intense battle so far.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2007)

Duy vs. Alcazar

Winner: Alcazar

Comment: The hell, we didn't ban Bright Powder/Lax Incense? That's DT status maaaang.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 4, 2007)

wow. We have the most unlikely final. Kitsune vs. Alacazar.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Duy vs. Alcazar
> 
> Winner: Alcazar
> 
> Comment: The hell, we didn't ban Bright Powder/Lax Incense? That's DT status maaaang.



I can't believe this is happening =O

This guy is on fire.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 4, 2007)

Kitsune vs. Alacazar... can't wait... show me the final


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 5, 2007)

Kitsune vs Alcazar!!!

I've got to admit, this is unexpected!! I've only faced about 4 people from around here and you two are amongst them!

Well, let's get this finale on the road so that we can finally end this madness!!!

Alcazar vs Kitsune!

If either of you know how to record matches for youtube, it would be greatly appreciated.


Note: Stop making this a match request thread, guys. Keep it in the appropriate threads.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 5, 2007)

well how can you capture DS footage anyways? :|


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 5, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> well how can you capture DS footage anyways? :|



With a camera.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 6, 2007)

The tournament bracket isnt updated?? Btw I lol'd at the website name.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2007)

Ladies and Gentleman, bow down before your new NF Champion Alcazar!  That's right folks, in this glorious battle the opponent Kitsune fought bravely, but alas the true and well deserved winner is the one and only Alcazar.  Congratulations on a magnificent battle.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Kitsune, you put on one hell of a fight. I couldn't have asked for a better opponent for the finale.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats Alcazar!!!

It was great battling you, and I'm glad yours and Kit's battle was a good one.

You're a very deserving champion, so great job to both of you, and congratulations!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 7, 2007)

Congratulations, Alcazar. You're the first ever Naruto Forums Pokemon Diamond/Pearl Wi-Fi Battling Champion!!

Your reward is as follows:

You shall receive senior membership (which'll allow you to upload 150x150 avatars and grant you a much larger PM storage box).

And if there's anything else you want, I'll see if it can be done.

---------

However, it should be noted that, just because the Champion has been found, it doesn't mean the tournament is over!

No, we need another Elite 4 as we currently only have three (Kitsune, Duy, Mecha)!

So, if the following would please fight it out, I'd appreciate it: 

Davee vs Hero's Card

Skeets vs Reikai Demon

Shadow Blade vs Nico

Shinji vs 2Shea

We need that final member.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 7, 2007)

An SPK member as Champion. Who among team Note can stand against us now?! MUWWAAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Who's Reikai Demon?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2007)

Rekai Deamon dropped out because his DS was broken.  So Skeets, you win that round by default.


Edit:  Tenshi Oni, you should give Alcazar a color title that says Champion.  If he wants it that is.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 7, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Shinji vs 2Shea



SHINJIIIII!!!!!!!!


Battle?   xD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 7, 2007)

Me to fight Nico again? :| That's kinda odd


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 7, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooh. I'll fight Davee let me just pm him


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 7, 2007)

I have won against Nico. So I guess I need to wait to know who will win between Shea and Shinji


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Alcazar for becoming champ... Can't wait to see who's the last E4 member is


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 8, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Edit:  Tenshi Oni, you should give Alcazar a color title that says Champion.  If he wants it that is.



I like this idea. So can it be done TenshiOni?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats Alcazar


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 8, 2007)

Update: 

Davee vs Hero's Card

Skeets vs Reikai Demon
Winner: Skeets 

Shadow Blade vs Nico
Winner: Shadow Blade

Shinji vs 2Shea
Winner:

Btw, please PM your opponent so that they even know about this, guys.


Alcazar said:


> I like this idea. So can it be done TenshiOni?


As in, a colored ninja rank?

I guess it can be done. What color would you like?


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 8, 2007)

I forfeited, so winner goes to 2shea 

Edit - Btw I was Shinji.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

I already PMed Davee. He Pmed me but rather late so when I saw his Pm he was already gone. If he's on at this time (I'm prety much all night today) we'll battle ^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 9, 2007)

great. me against Shea. And he knows my team


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Hero's Card Vs Davee

Winner: Hero's Card


----------



## Davee (Jul 9, 2007)

Hero vs Davee
winner: Hero


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 9, 2007)

So now what's the match up? Skeets vs. Hero and Shea vs. Me
or Hero vs. Me or Shea vs. Skeets.
Or Skeets vs. Me or Shea vs. Hero?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> As in, a colored ninja rank?
> 
> I guess it can be done. What color would you like?



Red and bold would do.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

Hero's Card vs Skeets
Winner:

Shadow Blade vs 2Shea
Winner:


Alcazar said:


> Red and bold would do.


I'll get on that ASAP then.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 10, 2007)

me against Shea... I know how this is gonna turn out to be.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Hero's Card Vs Skeets

Winner: Hero's Card


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Man i hope there will be another tourny.....just got my USB....


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 12, 2007)

we'll probably put one maybe in two months or around the holiday season.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 12, 2007)

oh good that gives me some time to adjust my party


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 13, 2007)

Shea won against me. He and Hero for the final match.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

dam in 2 months it'll be the middle of school for me and it'll be almost impossible for me to arange battles with people from america


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 13, 2007)

Hero's Card vs 2Shea

Time to decide the final Elite 4 member, guys.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

Question:

are the Elite four going to have a certain Type or just what ever party they want?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Hero's Card Vs 2shea

Winner: Hero's Card

Definately a great battle ^^. I won by luck when Meggy's Hypnosis missed because if it handn't Shea woulda had won the match instantly.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 16, 2007)

lol once again I end up like Ash and lose to the person who doesn't end up winning XD...

Congratulations, Hero and my I see you again in battle.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 16, 2007)

And so it's finally over. 

We have our Elite 4 and our Champion. 

Congratulations and well done to everyone who participated. Thanks for making NF's very first tournament a blast. 

Look forward to the next - far more organized one - in  approximately 2 months time.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Aug 12, 2007)

damn hero thats good


----------



## Magic (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone here wanna record a match of the champ and E4s?


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 2, 2008)

Wait, has there been another tournament yet?


----------



## ZenGamr (Feb 18, 2008)

Pokemon has seemingly died on this forum.


----------

